# Certificates



## chequer (Oct 20, 2005)

While browsing though my computer at:
Internet Options>Content>Publishers>Untrusted Publishers>View
in 'Certificate information' I found :"This certificate has been revoked by its certification authority
Then by clicking on Untrusted publishers>View 
another 'Certificate Info'. was: " This Certificate has expired or is not yet valid.
Valid dates were from 4/9/1996 to 1/8 2004
I chose the remove option and got rid of them.

Later on I found that in Outlook Express>Accounts>Properties>Security, that I have nothing in the Security box. (Am I at any risk by having nothing there?.)
Should I have something there?
If so how do I go about getting it?.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

What security box? I think the following article should help you, I guess...

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=168726

And, no, you don't have to have any certificates for outlook, unless you want to digitally sign your mail or encrypt your messages.


----------



## chequer (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks,
I'll visit your suggested sites


----------

